# Rats Looking to be adopted



## Stormystarartist (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi there. What started as two, lead to 28, and more.... (we have successfully rehomed most of them!) we still have a few cuties looking for a forever home! We have 7 boys up for adoption, and 11 (or more) girls. 

the boys;

Domino: Black and white 6 week old dumbo rat. Very friendly, will not hesitate to climb all over you! 
Raven: Thinner black rat, around 4 months old top eared, shy, skittish. He likes to catch moving things, like flies! 
Shadow: Large fat black rat. around 4.5 months old. top eared. a little more friendly than Raven. likes to run in an exercise wheel! 
Clover: Large White and grey rat. mostly white, with lots of grey on face. top eared, Pretty friendly, and likes to play with hair! 
Pear: Medium white rat, with dark grey head, and stripe on forehead. dumbo, Shy and skittish, but becoming friendlier1 
Pirate: (he's such a cutie) Medium white rat, with Dark grey pattern on back, mostly black face, with long stripe from nose to ear! 
Fluffball: Small White and cream rat, brown eyes, he's friendly, but not as eager to climb on you as Domino! 

The girls;

Spots: White rat with black on head and back, she's the oldest in the rat cage, and wants all the other rats to know it. she acts in charge.

Moon: White rat with grey patterns all over her body. mostly grey head with white mark on forehead.

Brownie: Smaller brown rat with a little white on her belly. she doesn't like any of the rats besides Spots. (Please note that she bites. we are unsure if this is because of the mass amounts of rats, or other reasons.)

Peppy: white rat witha grey pattern on her face that covers one side of it. she's a dumbo eared rat, and she's very playful. she's pretty friendly.

Quickheart: Mostly black rat with white belly and legs. she is friendly.

Black Widow: looks the same as Quickheart, she's just slightly larger. friendly.

Stripe: thin white rat with light grey head. thin white stripe on forehead. she is shy, and has bitten once in the past, but has seemed to chill.

Miniature Feisty: She is a mostly black rat, black head, and a black pattern on her back. She got her name from an older rat, Feisty, who she looked just like. but Min Feisty was smaller than Feisty, hence her name. she's shy, but curious.

Hawk: dusty brown rat. she is pretty friendly.

the pairs that would do good together:

Domino and Fluffball
Raven and Shadow
Clover, Pear, and Pirate
Spots and Brownie
Moon and Peppy
Hawk with Black widow or Quickheart.
And anyone not listed does good with any







one.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome, I guess... Why do you have so many rats? You have 28... and more. What does that mean? How many rats do you have? Are you a breeder? Where in the country are you? Are you charging money for them or are you just trying to find good homes?


----------



## Stormystarartist (Nov 9, 2020)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> Welcome, I guess... Why do you have so many rats? You have 28... and more. What does that mean? How many rats do you have? Are you a breeder? Where in the country are you? Are you charging money for them or are you just trying to find good homes?


We had been attempting to breed them for snake food for our pet snake, but that didn't work out and we didn't have two cages to separate boys and girls, so they kept breeding. we got them sorted out now, no more accidental litters. what i mean when i say 28 and more, is that we have 28 named ones. the others are mixed into the crowd and it's hard to count them all. i'd say we have around 30-35 rats in total. 28 ones with names. No we are not charging money, we want them to have good homes as soon as possible, i am located in Oregon, West Linn.


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

There are animal rescue organizations in OR that accept surrenders. That might be a good route for making sure they're all well taken care of. You could reach out to groups like Kuddles and Scales Rescue or Tiny Tails and Scales or even just your local animal shelter / Humane Society.


----------

